

140 Characters Spell Charges and Jail - ims
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/03/us/felony-counts-and-jail-in-140-characters.html?pagewanted=print

======
runn1ng
At least those agencies are not reading my private messages.

Oh wait.

